# Emo Intervention



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 19, 2018)

Calling all emos.

We need to talk.

Panic! At The Disco (Brendon! At The Urie) could drop the new album any time now and I don't think my heart is prepared for such emo joy. 

I almost had a coronary listening to King Of The Clouds for the first time yesterday.

This is why I made this thread, so we can freak out together when it happens.

We shall not have a coronary alone.


----------



## dreemie (Jan 1, 2019)

Panic isn’t emo just say you listen to alt pop and leave


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 1, 2019)

Emo stuff is so ew. Also necro.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2019)

dreemie said:


> Panic isn’t emo just say you listen to alt pop and leave


They've been gone for six months. Check those time stamps.


----------



## dreemie (Jan 2, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They've been gone for six months. Check those time stamps.


1) time stamps are literally so small I just saw them now you brought it up
2) “x is wrong, just do y and leave” is a set phrase


----------



## PercyD (Jan 3, 2019)

Listen.
My Chemical Romance was my shit back in the day. It was just nice to belt ballads, do emo line dances and be happy.

Yall just mad and jealous cause you can't get excited about any thing.

{Though, I would agree that Panic isn't really emo. I'm still excited about it though.}


----------



## PercyD (Jan 3, 2019)

These are goth line dances, but I feel like the emo versions would just be sped up-


----------

